# Front End Problem Solved



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

The XLS (#1000) on my 2011 2500HD hardly pulls the front end down when raised . #600 ballast as required by Fisher and the torsion bars are untouched .


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

What did GM do different witht the front suspension? Can you post pics?


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1114384 said:


> What did GM do different witht the front suspension? Can you post pics?


All new front IFS . Much sturdier componets .
Axle ratings 
6.0 #5200
6.0 Crew #5600
6.6 #6000 
They also use a beefier steering box .


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow that dosent even drop down. I am glad GM finally fixed the problem the truck and xls look good.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Finally. How does it ride with it being stiffer?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow. im impressed being a ford guy. nice lookin truck!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Get some more pics of the truck and plow extended and whatnot


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Where is the ballast located? Behind the axle? What did you use? Sure does look good. Front end is rated at almost 1000# more than my 2000 3/4 ton...amazing.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

mayhem;1116433 said:


> Where is the ballast located? Behind the axle? What did you use? Sure does look good. Front end is rated at almost 1000# more than my 2000 3/4 ton...amazing.


Using Tube Sand . Just before the tailgate( per Fisher) . I have to box it in front and back . I plow without the tailgate for better visibility to the backplow . The Snowman backplow will add another #500 to the ballast . I think this truck will handle the backplow with ease - Truck has Class V 2.5"receiver now .


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That truck looks gorgeous!!!!!! Just wish it didn't have all the emission junk that goes with it


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

thats impressive. nice truck btw


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Raconteur;1114388 said:


> All new front IFS . Much sturdier componets .
> Axle ratings
> 6.0 #5200
> 6.0 Crew #5600
> ...


Think they keeping pushing the point that their is only one carry over piece from 2010 front ends.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

These new GM trucks are really nice. You can tell the frame is much sturdier than the old ones. I love that blue!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great...good to hear they solved the problem


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Man that is a nice truck. It can hold that blade very very well too.



Bruce'sEx;1117816 said:


> Think they keeping pushing the point that their is only one carry over piece from 2010 front ends.


Sway bar links are the only carryover part if I recall.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I gotta go to the dealership...................... be right back!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Really nice truck. Only thing I don't like about the new trucks is the rims. GM really had some good looking factory rims.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

mossman381;1126159 said:


> Really nice truck. Only thing I don't like about the new trucks is the rims. GM really had some good looking factory rims.


I like the wheels . To me they look kind of like the hubcaps I had on my first truck . A 1972 Chev C-20.


----------



## BIG GREEN FWD (Nov 23, 2010)

*2011 chevy*

yep i just got mine this week and anxious to finally have a pikup i can put a plow on again,,,,,,,the chassis are much better


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Raconteur;1126672 said:


> I like the wheels . To me they look kind of like the hubcaps I had on my first truck . A 1972 Chev C-20.


My friends new Dodge Ram 2500 has steel wheels with PLASTIC hub caps that look like mags ...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I wasn't aware there was a front end problem on Chevy trucks.....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

2COR517;1127909 said:


> I wasn't aware there was a front end problem on Chevy trucks.....


Chevy trucks can't handle plows


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

I was actaully at a GM dealership today, having new tranny cooler lines put in.....I checked out a 2011 2500HD, equipped with snow plow prep, 6.0 ,LT trim for 38K.........This was an extended cab...........went down the street....Reg. Cab Ford, 5.4 gasser, XLT......almost 37K.......I'll stick with my Chevy's.....Tose 2011's look heavy duty for real.....Good luck with your truck


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

09Busa;1135770 said:


> I checked out a 2011 2500HD, equipped with snow plow prep, 6.0 ,LT trim for 38K


I paid 32K for mine and it handles the plow great. I don't really know how it could handle the plow any better than it does now. The 1"-1.5" that it pulls the suspension down doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

mossman381;1135811 said:


> I paid 32K for mine and it handles the plow great. I don't really know how it could handle the plow any better than it does now. The 1"-1.5" that it pulls the suspension down doesn't hurt anything.


Did you have to adjust the torsion bars ? Didnt have to touch the t bars with the #1000 XLS just added ballast . Front end dropped <1".


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Raconteur;1136861 said:


> Did you have to adjust the torsion bars ? Didnt have to touch the t bars with the #1000 XLS just added ballast . Front end dropped <1".


I put a cognito leveling kit on my truck. Not because of the plow, just wanted the truck level and put bigger tires on.

I know my plow is not the heaviest plow out there, but when I put it on my truck stock, it dropped my truck 1". I measured this so I know. Anybody know what an old 7'6" western pro weights? I could have left the bars alone.

6K more so I don't have to turn the bars up a bit


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am curious. What did you pay for your truck Raconteur?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Trucks looks good, that plow is a lot of weight hanging out there too. The only downside to GMs that i do not like is the low hanging frame underneath. Ford and Dodge do have a lot more ground clearance at the frame but overall i am very pleased with my GM's.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2COR517;1127909 said:


> I wasn't aware there was a front end problem on Chevy trucks.....


Hey that truck looks familiar to one I saw on LTS.  Looks great.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

that looks good. the truck is barely affected with the plow up


----------



## 05RedLLY (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks good. I plan on getting a new one next spring....if we have a profitable winter.payup


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks Great! I have a 2010 ext. cab and the front axle rating is 4800lbs. I will get some picks up soon with mr 8' Western Pro Plus and 700lbs balast against the tailgate. Western calls for 420lbs. min. balast.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Any pics of the mount on the front? I'm curious how much you have to trim on the '11 trucks. The mount is also different from the '00-'10, I'm assuming?


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

I will try to get some pics. I removed the lower air foil completley. Beyond that no trimming was required. The frame and front bumper on the 2011 is different so I can't comment.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow...Really impressed..Anybody wanna buy an 06' Sierra HD so I can buy a new truck and get a Wideout...lol


----------

